# Flipper



## dianalegramandi

ciao di nuovo 

Sto traducendo un catalogo per una serie di impianti adibiti alla macinazione e al recupero dei rifiuti metallici e ferrosi.
Al'interno di uno di questi impianti di macinazione e precisamente al "pré-broyeur" (pre-macinatore), vi è  una costruzione in robuste piastre di acciaio denominata "flipper". Essa serve per distribuire il materiale ferroso, evitando incastramenti nelle successiva fase di schiacciamento e triturazione.

Volevo sapere se il termine utilizzato in Italiano, Flipper appunto, esiste anche in Francese o se è meglio usare un'altra denominazione per tale parte. 

Grazie, spero che ci sia qualche esperto anche di meccanica all'ascolto!


----------



## matoupaschat

Beh, non me ne intendo, ma posso cercare, non si sa mai! Però mi ci vorrebbe un punto di partenza più preciso, un'immagine, il sito di una ditta...


----------



## Aithria

dianalegramandi said:


> ciao di nuovo
> 
> Sto traducendo un catalogo per una serie di impianti adibiti alla macinazione e al recupero dei rifiuti metallici e ferrosi.
> Al'interno di uno di questi impianti di macinazione e precisamente al "pré-broyeur" (pre-macinatore), vi è  una costruzione in robuste piastre di acciaio denominata "flipper". Essa serve per distribuire il materiale ferroso, evitando incastramenti nelle successiva fase di schiacciamento e triturazione.
> 
> Volevo sapere se il termine utilizzato in Italiano, Flipper appunto, esiste anche in Francese o se è meglio usare un'altra denominazione per tale parte.
> 
> Grazie, spero che ci sia qualche esperto anche di meccanica all'ascolto!



Ciao Diana,
stai parlando del flipper inteso come componente di una macchina chiamata "cesoia rotante"?


----------



## dianalegramandi

Aithria said:


> Ciao Diana,
> stai parlando del flipper inteso come componente di una macchina chiamata "cesoia rotante"?


 
Ciao Aithria!

E' il flipper di un pre-macinatore, prova a controllare nel post che ho inviato in risposta a Matoupaschat, c'è una breve descrizione di flipper, ma  in lingua inglese, purtroppo non sono in grado di risalire all'originale in Italiano. Può essere che sia lo stesso tipo di flipper però... io non sono un tecnico...


----------



## Aithria

Puoi lasciare *flipper *.
A riprova di quanto dico :
« La ferraille descend par gravité, et grâce à la vibration du plancher,  jusqu’au niveau de la tête de la cisaille sans l’aide d’un vérin  pousseur ... 2 flippers puis un tasseur viennent  ensuite densifier et réduire les matériaux aux dimensions de l’entrée du  coulisseau cisaillant actionné par deux vérins de 400 t chacun. » (QUI)
Spero ti sia utile e buon lavoro


----------



## dianalegramandi

Grazie Matoupaschat e Aithria!

Buona serata da Bergamo!


----------

